# Problemas con batidora Taurus.



## Macan (Dic 4, 2018)

Pues eso compañeros del foro, que tengo una batidora de mi hija, marca Taurus y modelo Robot 600, y no sé como abrirla.
Me dan miedo destrozar la carcasa, he sacado del extremo donde va el acople de los útiles, una pieza de plástico redonda que amordaza en ese extremo las dos partes de la carcasa. Pero no sé como desacoplar los dos lados de la carcasa del otro extremo (el del cable).
¿me podéis ayudar?
Ah, se me olvidaba decir que no funciona nada, por lo que sospecho que el problema estará en el cable, pero en los sitios donde se dobla este, no veo síntomas de deterioro.
Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 5, 2018)

Buscando en la web, a las batidoras les hacen verdaderas perrerías a la hora de abrirlas para repararlas.
Podrías poner unas fotos y con eso puede que veamos ( o alguien ya lo haya visto) como se desmonta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2018)

Pueden tener los tornillos con unas tapitas plásticas bastante dificiles de distinguir.


----------



## skan91 (Mar 19, 2021)

Lo mismo por el tiempo de la consulta ya no te interesa, pero para futuros consultores, hay que quitar la abrazadera que hay en la parte que une a los brazos, y un tornillo que hay detrás del interruptor que se pulsa para que funcione.

También es recomendable quitar la rueda selectora de velocidad, pero aquí no hay tornillo


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 16, 2022)

Buenas noches, he buscado en el foro pero veo que no hay tema alguno sobre esto, así que paso a comentar el problema que tengo.

Poseo una batidora Taurus Bapi de 750W. Funcionaba correctamente, pero las 2 últimas veces estoy teniendo un problema de recalentamiento, no se si es un fusible, resistencia SMD o semiconductor.

El tema es que este componente se está recalentando bastante, al punto de que ha empezado a tostarme la placa, por lo que he optado por no usarla más, hasta tanto pueda determinar que es lo que falla y si tiene reparación.

Viendo la placa, alguien me puede ayudar a determinar cual puede ser la causa de ese recalentamiento? he revisado el motor y aparentemente se ve en buenas condiciones, ha funcionado sin problemas, no ha titubeado ni ha mostrado un mal funcionamiento, solo he visto que la placa tiene este problema. Las escobillas del motor aparentemente estan bien, no muestran quemados, los cables estan enteros, y el interruptor no muestra marcas de chispazos o de contactos sulfatados o carbonizados, posible indicativo de un consumo mayor del motor (según he podido ver las indicaciones del motor, es de corriente alterna). Las separaciones de las láminas del colector son todas iguales, y no se ve careado.

El componente que se recalienta se ve en la primera foto, abajo a la izquierda. He buscado recambios de esta batidora, pero al ser tan antigua, estan descatalogados. No se si habrá alguna placa compatible de las actuales que le pueda servir. Me jodería tener que tirarla ya que el uso que ha llevado es muy poco para el tipo de electrodoméstico que es.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2022)

Parece que es esa resistencia de 473 (47k - 47.000 Ohms)

Parecería que el impreso está despegado - roto , debajo de ella ¿?


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 16, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que es esa resistencia de 473 (47k - 47.000 Ohms)
> 
> Parecería que el impreso está despegado - roto , debajo de ella ¿?


No, esta soldado. De hecho, si conectara todo otra vez, la batidora funcionaría, pero recalentando ese componente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2022)

avila2474 dijo:


> He buscado recambios de esta batidora, pero al ser tan antigua, estan descatalogados. No se si habrá alguna placa compatible de las actuales que le pueda servir


El tema de los repuestos en las batidoras hace años que se acabó. Algunas marcas vendían la placa entera pero dejaron de venderla, como "repuesto" te ofrecían una batidora nueva con un ligero descuento, ahora mismo no sé como está el tema pero supongo que seguirá igual.

Si no lo encuentras por Braun búscalo en los repuestos de Taurus o Philips (aunque esta última es la primera que optó por la política de no repuestos), todas entre sí se intercambiaban las piezas internas.

Solían fallar los diodos, algunas veces se ponían en corto, explotaban y se quedaba pegado el pulsador.


avila2474 dijo:


> No, esta soldado.


Se refiere a que, puede que efecto de las sombras, parece que las pistas de la placa impreso estén separadas, un pelín levantadas, de la placa.


Dejo hoja ténica del Triac.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 16, 2022)

Ese circuito no es mas que el ultraconocido dimmer de toda la vida. Lamentablemente no llego a ver bien la placa pero parece que esa resistencia es parte de una red snubber. Si es así puede que se recaliente no por una falla o problema sino porque, por diseño, está exigida.

Guarda la foto, en caso de falla no es tan difícil de reparar, electrónicamente hablando.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 16, 2022)

avila2474 dijo:


> (según he podido ver las indicaciones del motor,_ es de corriente alterna_)



Según tu todo esta bien veo que sabes mucho, pero la falla es tan simple como es el motor. la resistencia se calienta porque hay mucha tensión en el por lo que la corriente aumenta lo que lleva a que caliente. Ahora ese motor es universal funciona con alterna y continua. 

Tienes 3 opciones:

Cambias el capacitor y vuelve a la vida.
Cambias el motor porque las delgas están muriendo
Cambias la resistencia por una de 2Watts  (te durara un tiempo) y como consejo cambia esta resistencia por una de 100kohm



La falla es muy comun chau


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 17, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Según tu todo esta bien veo que sabes mucho, pero la falla es tan simple como es el motor. la resistencia se calienta porque hay mucha tensión en el por lo que la corriente aumenta lo que lleva a que caliente. Ahora ese motor es universal funciona con alterna y continua.
> 
> Tienes 3 opciones:
> 
> ...


Cuidado, no he dicho que sepa. Si abro el post es precisamente porque quiero tratar de arreglarlo, ya que es un electrodoméstico que ha tenido un uso esporádico y las veces que lo he usado, ha sido de corta duración. Típico preparar mayonesa, triturar fruta y poco más. Si se hiciese un compendio de todo el tiempo que lo he usado, creo que no llega ni a los 3 días de uso continuo en 10 años e igual estoy patinando porque quizás ni eso.

Comenté lo del motor porque lo saqué de la carcasa y en las especificaciones ponía 230V rectified 50 hz.  Solo ponía eso. El rotor no tenía juego, no recostaba y el colector no mostraba nada raro (aparentemente). Sería posible probar el motor de forma directa? entiendo que es un motor de corriente alterna, por consiguiente, no debería de haber problemas y creo que el circuito en cuestión no transforma a continua.  

Partiendo de las 3 opciones que me das, la segunda la descarto, ya que un motor vale lo mismo que una batidora nueva. Y esta está practicamente nueva.

Capacitor, vale, perdona mi ignorancia, pero entonces las especificaciones reales del capacitor cuales serían?
el triac lo cambiaré por si acaso.
EL componente rojo que sale en la tercera foto, que es? las especificaciones que pone son 10,4K 250V.
Y el componente superficial con el Nº 473 es una resistencia SMD?? No se si pueda encontrar algo parecido, si fuese que no, que componente similar me puede servir?

Perdona mi ignorancia, pero en electrónica no estoy muy puesto.

Algo que no he comentado y que no se si igual puede influir, es que las veces que lo he usado siempre ha sido al mínimo, nunca lo he usado a tope de revoluciones, porque no era necesario.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 17, 2022)

Una foto de la placa del lado de los componentes bien iluminada y no inclinada estaría bueno, al menos para saber que función esta cumpliendo esa resistencia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2022)

avila2474 dijo:


> Capacitor, vale, perdona mi ignorancia, pero entonces las especificaciones reales del capacitor cuales serían?


El/los capacitores (condensadores en España) son el rojo y el negro de su lado.



avila2474 dijo:


> el componente superficial con el Nº 473 es una resistencia SMD?


Es una resistencia con un valor de 47.000.Ohmios (ya lo escribieron).

El motor lo puedes probar directo a 220V, al fin y al cabo es lo que haces al ponerlo al máximo. 
Pero ¡ ojo.!



avila2474 dijo:


> creo que el circuito en cuestión no transforma a continua.


Hay cuatro diodos que perfectamente pueden rectificar de AC a DC.

Para sacar el esquema del circuito harían falta foto de las dos caras del circuito en plano y saber las conexiones.
¿Los cables marcados con "Th" dónde van? ¿Por dónde entran los 220V?

Una vez comprobado el motor, se podría sustituir la placa por cualquier regulador a triac del mercado, teniendo en cuenta el consumo del motor claro está.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 17, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El motor lo puedes probar directo a 220V, al fin y al cabo es lo que haces al ponerlo al máximo



Ojo que no me había percatado que el puente de diodos va al motor. Si anduviese en alterna el puente sale sobrando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ojo que no me había percatado que el puente de diodos va al motor. Si anduviese en alterna el puente sale sobrando.


Sí, eso estaba pensando. *Habría que ver la pegatina del motor.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2022)

Motor de carbones - escobillas *DC* , no universal , sin campo bobinado , sino imán permanente , queda mas chico y mas barato.


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 17, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Una foto de la placa del lado de los componentes bien iluminada y no inclinada estaría bueno, al menos para saber que función esta cumpliendo esa resistencia.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, eso estaba pensando. *Habría que ver la pegatina del motor.*





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Motor de carbones - escobillas *DC* , no universal , sin campo bobinado , sino imán permanente , queda mas chico y mas barato.





switchxxi dijo:


> Ojo que no me había percatado que el puente de diodos va al motor. Si anduviese en alterna el puente sale sobrando.


Buenas tardes. Os comento:

He comprobado el rotor, no tiene derivación a masa, y cada bobinado a la lámina del colector. TODAS arrojan la misma lectura, entre 4,4 y 4,7 ohmios. He vuelto a desarmar la batidora. Subo fotos nuevas. El modelo de motor es el MA-502300-61R04 Rectified 230V 50hz. He investigado un poco y el modelo que más se le acerca es el 61R07 y es de 230V. El acabado en 04 en teoría ya no existe porque en San Google no aparece. Ni siquiera en Aliexpress que ya es decir.... Las escobillas estan bien, de hecho aún hay bastante material. Creo que a las finales, todo el problema esta en la placa electrónica. 

Para el compañero que pregunta que va conectado al terminal TH1, es un fusible térmico que corta a 90º.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2022)

Motor de corriente contínua.
Con el motor desconectado revisa que los diodos no tengan fugas.


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 17, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Motor de corriente contínua.
> Con el motor desconectado revisa que los diodos no tengan fugas.


Perdona mi ignorancia, los diodos son los 4 que estan detrás de la placa?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2022)

Sí, los cilindros negros. Deben medir entre 300 y 500 (dependiendo del polímetro) en un sentido y Abierto, infinito ( 0.00) en el otro sentido.




Dejo esquema de la placa. Si le ven algún error me lo corrijan.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 17, 2022)

Ahí se ve un poco mejor. La resistencia esta exigida por diseño (R4 en mi esquema) normal que se ponga calentita. De todas formas, si esa resistencia se muere el dispositivo sigue funcionando sin problemas, solo que, al desconectar la batidora, si tocan los terminales del enchufe, va a doler un poquito, es una resistencia para descargar C2. Se puede dejar así y cuando muera se reemplaza por una de 470k 1/4W.

(Por cierto, C2 no es 47uF sino 470nF hagan de cuenta que no se dieron cuenta... herrar es de umanos).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2022)

Sí, con buena pi.... bien se j.... 
Tengo que empezar a usar algún programa de esos.. 
Lo iba amodificar pero me dió la flojera. Je je.
Antes ponían resistencias vitrificadas de potencia considerable y ahora esas guarrerías y encimas forzadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Antes ponían resistencias vitrificadas de potencia considerable y ahora esas guarrerías y encimas forzadas.



"Pa que dure unos mese nomá y compren otra ! " 😈


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 18, 2022)

avila2474 dijo:


> Y el componente superficial con el Nº 473 es una resistencia SMD?? No se si pueda encontrar algo parecido, si fuese que no, que componente similar me puede servir?
> 
> Algo que no he comentado y que no se si igual puede influir, es que las veces que lo he usado siempre ha sido al mínimo, nunca lo he usado a tope de revoluciones, porque no era necesario.



No es necesario que sea SMD a menos que no quepa la placa. Como te comentaron mas arriba su diseño use en vacaciones de verano y botarla a la basura.


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 19, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, los cilindros negros. Deben medir entre 300 y 500 (dependiendo del polímetro) en un sentido y Abierto, infinito ( 0.00) en el otro sentido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buenos días, perdonar que no haya vuelto a contestar.

El puente de diodos, me da una lectura de entre 2,50 y 2,55  M ohmios (he usado en modo automático). No se acerca los valores que habías estimado. 

He medido las resistencias montados en la placa, las dos 473 mide 46,1 K ohmios, la de 333 mide 32,6 k ohmios, en teoria, estan dentro de los valores. 

Si fuese fallo del triac, serían dos cosas: o cada vez que la conectara fallaría todo el rato, o no encendería. Es así? Podria ser fallo del diodo zener?  podria ser capaz de recalentar esa resistencia?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 19, 2022)

No es un zener, es un *diac , *es el que "comanda" al triac. Ese creo recordar que tenía una medida rara. Búscalo en Google para que te des una idea de cómo funciona. 

El triac, siendo un semiconductor, podría fallar de cualquier manera, en frío, al arrancar, al darle al máximo, al coger temperatura.. 

Los diodos se miden en "diodo" ( símbolo del diodo en el multímetro). Dependiendo del medidor pueden dar un valor u otro y si son "rápidos" suelen dar más bajo, como en tu caso, el tema es que no tengan fugas en sentido contrario.


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 19, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No es un zener, es un *diac , *es el que "comanda" al triac. Ese creo recordar que tenía una medida rara. Búscalo en Google para que te des una idea de cómo funciona.
> 
> El triac, siendo un semiconductor, podría fallar de cualquier manera, en frío, al arrancar, al darle al máximo, al coger temperatura..
> 
> Los diodos se miden en "diodo" ( símbolo del diodo en el multímetro). Dependiendo del medidor pueden dar un valor u otro y si son "rápidos" suelen dar más bajo, como en tu caso, el tema es que no tengan fugas en sentido contrario.


Vale, me pongo a ello entonces. Sobre el puente de diodos, en sentido inverso no hay fugas, y en "normal" miden esa media. Acabo de probarlos en modo diodo, y los valores que da ronda va de 0,590 a 0,601.  

Lo del diac, vale, me pongo a ello.


----------



## J2C (Jul 19, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No es un zener, es un *diac , *es el que "comanda" al triac. Ese creo recordar que tenía una medida rara. Búscalo en Google para que te des una idea de cómo funciona.
> 
> ........



El diac suele ser un zener de aproximadamente 30 V en ambas direcciones.


Y si mal no recuerdo los hay solo de dos valores de tensión.





Salu2.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 19, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> El diac suele ser un zener de aproximadamente 30 V en ambas direcciones.
> 
> 
> _Y si mal no recuerdo los hay solo de dos valores de tensión._
> ...



*DB3* y *DB6* 32V y 60V


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 20, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *DB3* y *DB6* 32V y 60V


Y para este tipo de máquina, cual podría ser el adecuado, tomando en cuenta el tipo de triac que tiene? 

He estado buscando el recambio completo de la placa y no lo hay. He escrito incluso a 2 sat´s y ninguno me da alternativa, por lo que he de reparar este si o si. Tampoco es que sea algo del otro mundo, pero como no se exactamente cual puede ser el componente que está dando por saco, voy a reemplazar todos, salvo el puente de diodos que parece funcionar bien ya que no tienen fugas y los valores que dan, son similares en los 4.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2022)

Si todo funciona correcto, a excepción del calentamiento de la resistencia, puedes hacer lo que escribió @switchxxi .


switchxxi dijo:


> es una resistencia para descargar C2. Se puede dejar así y cuando muera *se reemplaza por una de 470k 1/4W.*


La placa tiene sitio de sobra para, previo taladro en las pistas con broca fina, poner una resistencia de las normales de más potencia y un valor mayor para que no trabaje forzada. 



switchxxi dijo:


> , *si esa resistencia se muere* (abre, desaparece) el dispositivo sigue funcionando sin problemas, solo que, *al desconectar la batidora*,* si tocan los terminales del enchufe, va a doler un poquito,*



Unas de las búsquedas que hice fue "repuestos batidora Braun" y salía una foto de una placa muy similar, es cuestión de ver medidas, pero eso sí.. seguro que tienes el mismo problema porque el diseño será el mismo.


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 20, 2022)

Yo también tengo una batidora Taurus -modelo Eris 600- que necesita ser reparada porque va a trompicones (golpes). Seguramente hay un mal contacto en el cable de CA.

Pero, ¡vaya!... yo creo que un tanque de guerra o una caja fuerte profesional de un banco deben ser más fáciles de abrir que esta batidora, porque no hay tornillos ni lugares por donde atacar y, no quisiera hacer palanca en los bordes de la carcasa con el destornillador para no dañarlos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2022)

La tapa superior suele entrar a presión y es lo más "fácil" de desmontar. Si es el cable quitando la tapa lo podrás solucionar, si es otra cosa, como soldaduras, escobillas de carbón, conexiones del motor, etc.. no tendrás mas reedio que echar mano de intuición, habilidad y mucha paciencia. 
La mía, Braun, la tuve que abrir con un cuter, un mechero y mucha paciencia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 20, 2022)

avila2474 dijo:


> Y para este tipo de máquina, cual podría ser el adecuado, tomando en cuenta el tipo de triac que tiene?
> pero como no se exactamente cual puede ser el componente que está dando por saco, voy a reemplazar todos


👆tu

No importa el valor de diac porque no es el del problema dado que si estuviera abierto no anda y si tendría fuga o en corto en bien la enchufas sale andando entonces de que sirve que te diga cual va. *Deja de decir que vas a cambiar todo* cuando desde un principio más de un miembro del foro te está diciendo que cambies la asquerosa resistencia que levanta temperatura por una de *100K 1/4 watts de potencia* “Te dejo el enlaces para que la veas y la compres en tu país” y como sigas con el tema es porque eres un troll toca p3lot** y te estás cag4n** en estas personas.


*Que hay un porque en la física para que pase esto? SI hay algo que pasa cuando se ponen un capacitor y un inductor en paralelo y en serie, pero ya hay otros hilos o abre otro hilo preguntando ¿Por qué se te quemo la resistencia?

Chau*


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 20, 2022)

Bueno, pues me puse con ello y ya está arreglada.

Feedback: ¿Cómo abrir una batidora Taurus Eris 600?

-Extraer la tapa superior (es el mando del potenciómetro regulador de velocidad) introduciendo un destornillador plano pequeño. Va a presión.
-Extraer el anillo plástico de la parte inferior con ayuda de un destornillador plano pequeño, con cuidado de no dañar los bordes. También va a presión. Atención al montarlo porque tiene postura. Hacer coincidir la guía interior de la pieza con la muesca en el cuerpo.
-Extraer el botón de puesta en marcha introduciendo con cuidado un destornillador plano pequeño por el borde del botón y tirando hacia afuera hasta liberarlo de dos retenes con forma de anzuelo que le impiden salir.
-Soltar el tornillo de cabeza Philips que hay debajo del botón.

La avería: Una soldadura totalmente abierta en uno de los cables del capacitor amarillo (el nodo justo al lado de Q1, ver foto).
Sin duda, provocada por las vibraciones y las tensiones a las que está sometido ese cable.


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 21, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> 👆tu
> 
> No importa el valor de diac porque no es el del problema dado que si estuviera abierto no anda y si tendría fuga o en corto en bien la enchufas sale andando entonces de que sirve que te diga cual va. *Deja de decir que vas a cambiar todo* cuando desde un principio más de un miembro del foro te está diciendo que cambies la asquerosa resistencia que levanta temperatura por una de *100K 1/4 watts de potencia* “Te dejo el enlaces para que la veas y la compres en tu país” y como sigas con el tema es porque eres un troll toca p3lot** y te estás cag4n** en estas personas.
> 
> ...


Vale, primero que nada si abro el post (o me lo integran en otro que ni sabía que estaba), es porque soy ignorante del tema y trato de forma autodidacta de aprender y solucionar mis propios problemas.

Segundo, el objetivo de un foro técnico (o del que sea) es ayudarse entre todos. No es lo mismo un foro de mecánica que el de electrónica, y como tu bien sabrás, en mecánica una pieza no se lleva por delante otra por muy mal que esté, siendo que en electrónica a la mínima que peta cualquier componente se puede llevar otro que está en la otra punta de la placa, o generar consumos ilógicos haciendo que te devanes los sesos por saber cual es el que falla a lo largo del circuíto.  En mi caso, considero el cambiar los componentes, porque en mi CORTO entendimiento sobre electrónica, me parece raro que una simple resistencia empiece a calentarse de mala manera, siendo que las veces anteriores no lo hacía, o no se calentaba de la forma que lo hace ahora. Si se calienta, es porque falla o hay otro componente que está generando un consumo excesivo y la resistencia está de por medio. La he medido y en teoría está dentro de valores, de ahí que por eso la descarte.  Para más inri, si por mi fuera cambiaba la placa entera, pero como no lo puedo hacer, me veo en la necesidad de arreglarla.  Si cambiando la pieza se soluciona el problema y tengo batidora para otros 10 años, con eso me vale, porque el uso que le doy no es intensivo. Además, para la mierda que hay hoy en el mercado, me quedo con esta que es mucho más máquina.

Por último, si te parezco troll, tocapelotas y demás, pasa de mi cara, no te obligo a que me respondas.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 21, 2022)

Como quiera entonces, pero no es así como ud. responde, llevamos una semana con una resistencia, si ud. dice que esa resistencia está sobrada en capacidad, dice saber poco, los que saben dicen que esa resistencia es  muy justa... estamos todos equivocados?

Ya me llevó mucho tiempo responderle, tengo cosas que hacer.


----------



## avila2474 (Jul 21, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Como quiera entonces, pero no es así como ud. responde, llevamos una semana con una resistencia, si ud. dice que esa resistencia está sobrada en capacidad, dice saber poco, los que saben dicen que esa resistencia es  muy justa... estamos todos equivocados?
> 
> Ya me llevó mucho tiempo responderle, tengo cosas que hacer.


No has entendido lo que he puesto. Digo que me parece raro que una resistencia que antes no calentaba de la forma que lo hace, lo haga ahora. Ello no quita que por su deficiente construcción pueda fallar y que sea capaz de inutilizar el equipo. No pasa nada, si es esto, mucho mejor entonces. Mañana iré a comprar el recambio y lo reemplazaré. Gracias igualmente por la información.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 21, 2022)

Una pregunta que me hago desde el principio ¿cómo te diste cuenta de que se calentaba demasiado? 

El tema es que de nuevas el circuito funciona bien, pero poco a poco (más rápido de lo habitual (años)) la resistencia se va deteriorando por estar trabajando en un rango muy forzado y llega un momento en que en lugar de entibiarse un pelín, se calienta considerablemente hasta que un día no puede más y rebienta..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 21, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Una pregunta que me hago desde el principio ¿cómo te diste cuenta de que se calentaba demasiado?
> 
> El tema es que de nuevas el circuito funciona bien, pero poco a poco (más rápido de lo habitual (años)) la resistencia se va deteriorando por estar trabajando en un rango muy forzado y llega un momento en que en lugar de entibiarse un pelín, se calienta considerablemente hasta que un día no puede más y rebienta..



Es que no se entera de la misa a la media. Es cambiar la resistencia y cerrar el post y luego abre otro donde le explicaremos el porque de estas fallas aunque están mas que expresada.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 21, 2022)

Vamos a poner en términos sencillos lo que sucede: Si se sacan (desueldan) todos los componentes -motor incluido- menos esa resistencia y el fusible térmico, va a seguir calentándose.

Si se saca esa resistencia la batidora sigue funcionando. Si se saca también el capacitor negro, la batidora va a seguir funcionando -El vecino que oiga AM se va a acordar de todos los familiares cuando se use, el que oiga FM otro tanto, los que miran TV también.... pero la batidora sigue funcionando. 

¿ Porque esta negra la placa ? porque se deteriora, con el tiempo, por el calor generado por esa resistencia.

¿ Porque se calienta la resistencia ? porque el fabricante es un HDP y para no poner un tercer valor de resistencia reutilizo la de 47K que ya estaba usando (quizá bajando un 0.000001 dolar de coste, que ojo, no es mala práctica pero en este caso si).

Ahora bien ¿ se quiere seguir dando vueltas buscando fantasmas ? adelante, no me opondré, yo también soy cabezadura -mas de lo que quisiera- .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 21, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> un día no puede más y *rebienta.*.


Es un "fuera de tema" pero es que me queman los ojos cada vez que lo veo... y esta vez la culpa no fue mía, el corrector del móvil me lo sugirió y me lo cambió.. me gustaría echarme a la cara al ingeniero agrónomo informático que da el visto bueno a las correcciones del ¿corrector? Y ya que estamos ¿por qué siempre que escribo "dan" del verbo dar me lo corrije a "Dan"? Creo que lo he anulado como 5 veces y sigue apareciendo. Es lo que pasa cuendo le das a corregir una frase en castellano a una App americana.  que no sabe conjugar los tiempos de los verbos..

Ya está, lo leen y lo borran si quieren y si quieren me corrigen el "rebentado".


----------

